# 4x4 PLls



## Florian (Jan 22, 2011)

is there anywhere a site where i can find 4x4 plls algorithms


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jan 22, 2011)

4x4x4 PLLs


----------



## mr. giggums (Jan 22, 2011)

I think he means more like this.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jan 22, 2011)

I just recognise it's not a PLL case, perform parity and then the PLL.
Do I need to learn that page?


----------



## uberCuber (Jan 22, 2011)

cube-o-holic said:


> I just recognise it's not a PLL case, perform parity and then the PLL.
> Do I need to learn that page?


 
You don't _need_ to do anything


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jan 22, 2011)

cube-o-holic said:


> I just recognise it's not a PLL case, perform parity and then the PLL.
> Should I learn that page or just the short algs?


 
Fixed


----------



## mr. giggums (Jan 22, 2011)

cube-o-holic said:


> Fixed


 
If you are in to 4x4 I would suggest that you should learn the short ones but most are intuitive.


----------



## chrisness (Jan 22, 2011)

http://www.math.leidenuniv.nl/~mfung/speedcubing/algs/4x4x4/


----------



## maggot (Jan 22, 2011)

there is also a way to avoid PLL parity if you have OLL parity, but the recognition is a disaster. most just learn the full 3x3 PLL algs and then the PLL parity alg. i use a lot of the short ones given at dans cubing site (link in post above). ones like (pll alg) U' (r perm). . . but all these alg are are early recognition of the PLL with the opposite 2 swap taken into consideration. for me, while im recognizing the PLL, i can guess the PLL after the parity. T perm is probably the easiest one. you see 2 corner swap and a 2 edge swap, but then an extra edge swap (like a H perm), so when you swap 2, you see the final result before you perform the parity!


----------

